# Pure Gym



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is anyone a member at a Pure Gym?

Just wondering what you think to it. I'm going to have a browse around my local one. 18.99 a month, £25 joining fee with no contract.

It would be ideal for me as its on the way home. Where as the other one I go to, I have to travel 5 miles away from work, then I have to travel 15 miles to get home.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Used to be a member. I think if you work awkward shift times it can be worth its weight in gold with the 24 hour opening times. If you will be going at peak times then be warned it can be pretty busy, not sure what your local one will be like though. 

As for the joining fee, ask around as you can normally get a code to get it waived. In this current economy very few people will pay joining fee's for gym's as they want the business, I work in the industry so speak from experience. 

If you know what you are doing (training wise) then I would say go for it. More so if you work a shift pattern that would mean training at off-peak times.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Used to be a member. I think if you work awkward shift times it can be worth its weight in gold with the 24 hour opening times.


This, I went with a friend to see what it was like (I currently go to Roko gym) and while there were a lot of machines and weight stations there were 7 benchs but ONE set of free weights and that was it! No squat rack/bench press/plate loading ISO machines and very little in the way of plates.

We went around 7pm and it was busy and couldn't train anything free weight related it was just pointless.

Now that was obviously the one in my city and yours might be different but if you just want to Run/Cycle theres more of those than I could count and I think thats the same in every branch.


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

My other half uses them, and thinks they are great, so convenient, theres a few around our neck of the woods with another one opening by Merry Hill, so she can do the shopping, then pop straight into the gym!

Few of my workmates have memberships as well, same thing, used to pop in the lunch break...

Go for it.....


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't work shifts, it's just a lot more convenient on the way home that's all.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

A mate of mine goes and loves its. Facilities are fantastic for the price
He does eat, drink and sleep training but for £18.99 he says you cannot get better.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The people I know who are members complain that they are far too busy at peak times.

To make good use of it you do need to go during unsocial hours.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

For 18.99 it's got to be worth a month to try.

Does anyone know anyone to get a code to waive the joining fee?


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Absolute sh*t mate. Pure gym is owned by The Gym Group Ltd. I used to be a member of The Gym. Very busy during peak times. Only one power rack and only 1 Olympic bar which meant if you wanted to bench or squat or maybe even deadlift you had to wait as the instrument was always in use. Speaking of deadlifts and squats, they only had 6 plates. Definitely not enough to go around. I got told off by their zealous staff for dropping 30kg dumbells flat from 1.5ft. Ridiculous. You cannot push yourself in such gyms. Once I quit I decided to check out Pure Gym.... Turned out to be the same crap.

I now pay slightly more to train in a ghetto gym with crap loads more equipment for serious lifters and I pay cash. No direct debits or anything. If I am not training I am not paying (holidays etc) and no more crap chart music being pumped into my head with a colgate commercial every 2 mins. Arch! 

sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


----------



## Alton (May 16, 2013)

Well,According to me that the gym is a great thing.If you go to the gym your more likely to get a good workout and get keep good fitness of the body.So i like the pure gym work for
keep pure and perfectible fitness of the body.Gym work build your muscles...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

AdnanKhan said:


> I got told off by their zealous staff for dropping 30kg dumbells flat from 1.5ft. Ridiculous.


Not ridiculous in anyway… it's one of the most annoying things in the gym world…

If you can't control the weight in both the up and down phase, you're doing something wrong.

Gravity works… We don't need "Captain Awesome" testing it every day in the gym…

It's about respect. Respect the gym, its equipment and other users. 

:thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Not ridiculous in anyway… it's one of the most annoying things in the gym world…
> 
> If you can't control the weight in both the up and down phase, you're doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


Spot on Cueball :thumb:.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I go to a Tru gym and is the similar price and you get what you pay for, it is what it is. 

I used to go to a gym at £70 per month and yes it was much nicer but it was more than double the cost and tied in for 12 months which later proved a problem. 

For that money you cannot go wrong if you have a couple of mates to join/try with you they will then waive the fee.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dasik2 said:


> Discussing of deadlifts and the squat, they only had 6 clothing. Definitely not enough to go around. I got informed off by their excited team for losing 30kg dumbells smooth from 1.5ft. Absurd. You cannot force yourself in such fitness center. Once I stop I made the decision to examine out Genuine Gym.... Became the same junk.


Right on dude! :thumb:

im with you all the way on that one!

can someone translate please 

:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AdnanKhan said:


> I got told off by their zealous staff for dropping 30kg dumbells flat from 1.5ft.


You shouldn't be dropping weights full stop...if you cant put them down properly after a set you should not be lifting them yet.

Sorry dropping weights is one of my pet hates and it is just macho ****** no need to do it.


----------

